# are revolvers slow?



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

YouTube - EIGHT Shot ON ONE SECOND


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

With Jerry Miculek or Bob Munden behind the trigger your going to lose going in. :smt033


----------

